# Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight IC Thread, Prologue - Chapter I



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 6, 2002)

*Prologue:*

"For every story, there is a beginning"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Destined to walk both in light and darkness to accomplish their goal, a group of fated individuals, chosen to be saviors of the world wander off to the unknown...searching for truth, for virtue, and for means which will banish the harbingers of entropy from this land.  Both gods and mortals will be humbled, and a new era of peace will be ensured if they succeed, an age of destruction should they fail…_


"The rest is scratched out."  The one reading the stone door says.  

The group has traveled to an ancient, deserted temple far from civilization in search of an artifact which had been rumored to be located in that region.  They were not the only ones though, and they knew forces dispatched from the Empire has also come in search of it, though the group remains unsure if that force is behind them, or if they had already went into the temple.

As if in reply, the door opens, where the sounds of battle echoes from within…


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 6, 2002)

"A fight?  Lets go!"

The centaur gets his huge scythe ready and prepares to charge in to participate in the fight.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 6, 2002)

"Well, what would a fight be without some background music?" Quivalen asks, and then begins to play his lyre, while singing an accompying tune.
(With apologies to Aramvirumquecanonevermindquiprimusabpedibusfatoprofugif)
From the west came danger, as few knew it would
In the flames of summer, a demon's dance
Unraveled the world, until out of the forest
Out of the planes they came, from the mountainous earth
The evil unready to see them
_8 there were, under the unseen moon
During the artifact fight
As the world declined, they arose
Into the heart of the story._ 


OOC:This is an inspire courage.  If it matters, at this point, I have +21 perform.  Save DC 17 for my sanctuary.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2002)

"A fight, eh? Let's hope there aren't any pyromaniacs there..."
Saying that, Ganradh concentrates for a moment and turns into a troll.

Combat stats in troll form: Initiative +6, AC 23 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +5 armor, +7 natural), 2 claws +9 melee (d6+7) and bite +4 melee (d6+4), rend 2d6+10, regen 5, scent, reach 10ft


----------



## Jarval (Oct 6, 2002)

"Ah, my friends, where would we be without your bloodlust?"  Angelo mutters to himself.

The young sorcerer speaks an arcane phrase and gestures.  In front of him, the air shimmers with energy as a _shield_ forms.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2002)

"I wouldn't call it bloodlust... It's just an interesting hobby."
The man-turned-troll's face twists to what would propably be a troll's grin, but more than anything else looks frightening.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 6, 2002)

"An interesting hobby it is.  Do we need to set up a formation?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 6, 2002)

"Just so long as I'm out the line of fire, I'm happy."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 6, 2002)

Xanadil, that was reading the prophecy on the door, hearing the noises of battle turns invisible.

"Wait! I'll scout ahead."

Then he flies off towards the noises.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2002)

Xanadil creeps inside cautiously through the open door, scouting for anything inside...but he doesn't see much.  The pixie finds himself in what seems to be the entrance hall facing two doors not unlike the ones he entered, with carvings on the stone walls depict wars of what seem to be the forces of good and evil clashing (an action to examine and then religion check necessary to read).

The sounds of battle seem to be coming from further down the hallway, past the doors.

(Spot check results with-held til later)*

Extra Key For Map Attached:
Yellow Block=Golden Door, currently closed
Blue Block=Silver Door, currently open

*Note-Tell me if you want to reroll any checks or similar using a Fate Point.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

Balbanes takes his time and observes the rest of the part.

"Kazuyo, you may have trouble moving around indoors. You are, however, the fastest of us here. Would you mind taking the back rank, so that I can be confident that we will have a strong body to protect our backs as we proceed inside?"

Balbanes looks at his large friend and winks, trying to communicate to his closest friend in the group.

"Now... as for what is inside... Xanadil, please be more cautious. I will enter through the door on the right, as you enter through the left, but allow me a second in order to charge my weapon."

Balbanes moves to B3 and charges his sword with the keen property. The ability will remain charged for 50 minutes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2002)

As Balbanes moves forward into the room, the truth becomes all too apparent...lying scattered about the floor are the crumpled and bloody forms of half a dozen soldiers and by looking at them Balbanes notices that their breastplates carry the insignia of the Empire.  (Further search check to notice more)

OOC-Balbanes can continue moving, the bodies of the soldiers slow his movement -and anyone else walking through- to half though while trampling over them.

*Note-Originally, Xanadil rolled a natural 1 on his spot check when entering the room, thus missing the soldiers.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2002)

Angelo raises an eyebrow at the sight of the bodies of the Imperial soldiers.

"Interesting.  It would seem some others than ourselves have interest in our goal."

He walks over to closest body, trying to determine how recently they died.

"Balbanes, while I don't wish to criticise your tactical ability, putting the fastest of our number at the rear of the party makes little sense to me."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 7, 2002)

"But he wouldn't get more use of his speed in the front either, as Xanadil is already scouting, so muscle in the rear is a good thing. At least, that's what I think."


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 7, 2002)

"Yes I know my size hinders me at times but I shouldn't have a problem moving around in there.  If you want me at the back, very well.  Just don't be surprised if you get knocked aside as I dart past if a battle hits the front."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 7, 2002)

Quivalen stays back and continues playing, as the rest of the party prepares for battle.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 7, 2002)

As Balbanes charges his weapon, Xanadil examines the left door, looking for any traps, or eventually picking the lock.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"Yes I know my size hinders me at times but I shouldn't have a problem moving around in there.  If you want me at the back, very well.  Just don't be surprised if you get knocked aside as I dart past if a battle hits the front." *




"And that's why I want you at the front."  Angelo grins at his friend.

He returns his attention to the bodies, taping his foot and humming along to Quivalen's tune.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 8, 2002)

The centaur proposes the following setup

X


K B
K G(a)
A Q
R G(h)

Q = Quivalen
X = Xanadil
G(a) = Ganradh
A = Angelo
G(h) = Ghaleon
R = Relanoth
K(both of them) = Kazuyo
B = Balbones

Kazuyo also attempts to listen for more information regarding the fight inside the temple
edit: had to find the skill mod...  Listen: +11


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2002)

Angelo notes the frightened looks etched into the battle-honed soldier's faces, and notices something very peculiar about them-their bodies are covered in tiny claw marks, blood flowing freely, however upon their own weapons no stains but from their own blood remain.  (Search Check rolled 17+2 for Int).

Xanadil starts searching for traps on the left door, to his knowledge, he doesn't find any.  (Check disclosed)

(It takes more actions to pick the lock, if you decide to try opening it that way, the rest of the group please note if you will wait for him and go inside further)

Try as he might, Kayuzo doesn't seem to be able to make out any distinctive sounds from the battle.  (Listen  Check rolled 2+11 for 13 total - unknown amount for distance)


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 8, 2002)

We have 2 choices in front of us. Which way should we travel?

OOC: I have not assumed big bear form yet, but I do have greater magic fang on (or so I would assume).


----------



## Jarval (Oct 8, 2002)

Angelo grimaces on seeing the claw marks.

"I think some caution might be in order.  These bodies seem rather fresh, and I little like the look of these wounds."

He turns his attention to the carvings on the wall, looking for some clue as to what may lie behind the doors.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 8, 2002)

Quivalen, fearing a suprise attack, continues his song, and nods his head in response to Kazuyo's idea, though as he is playing(And at this level, only has 5 songs per day), he can't say a word.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2002)

"I can get that door down faster for you."
Ganradh shows his long troll arms.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 8, 2002)

Kazuyo goes over to the open door and looks in, scythe at the ready in case of a surprise attack.(The upper one on the map).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 8, 2002)

The pictures around the walls are old and hard to read, to examine the whole thing you have to take about a minute, do you wish to do so now?

Kayuzo peeks his head out the door, finding more bodies laying scattered across the temple floor, although no sign of an enemy.  More noises of battle ring out from the side passages...

OOC:  Another post coming later tonight to start off the other PCs.

Map Key:

Light Blue-crevice, about 5 ft. deep
Grey Square with P-Stone Pillar


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 9, 2002)

Kazuyo pokes his head into the first room and says, "They both lead to the same room, but open it if you must.  I'll start taking a look around the room I'm in now.  Join me when you can."

Kazuyo then starts trying to narrow down where the battle is again.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2002)

Angelo abandons the carvings, and follows Kazuyo into the other room.

"Yet more bodies, I see.  This doesn't seem to be the most hospitable of places."

He checks the dead to see if they too have the claw marks, and if they do, points out these wounds to Kazuyo.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 10, 2002)

Kazuyo acknowledges Angelo's statements then checks out the edge of the pit and up to the hallway on the right side of the room.

When Kazuyo gets to the hallway he listens to see if anything is down the hallway.

"Angelo, would you find out what is going on in the other room?  It's deathly quiet."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2002)

Angelo strolls back to the doorway leading to the entrance chamber.

"Come on people, nothing to see in here, the next room's much more interesting." He calls to his companions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Balbanes moves into the room and stays against the wall he came in around. He will step to the side, and stand south-east of the pillar on the left side of the map. He taps it with his sword casually while briefly looking it over. Then he waves his blade in front of it. If everything seems fine he walks up past the pillars to the square north-east of the pillar.

(Just being cautious... maybe too cautious)


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 11, 2002)

All right, I'm coming...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2002)

Xanadil begins to shiver as he notices his mind tried to prevent him from seeing the corpses. He forgets about the door and flings himself in the other room but he finds corpses there too. Kazuyo then can see the frozen eyes of a corpse close, and those with keen senses can find a teardrop nearby.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 11, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Jarval:*
> Angelo abandons the carvings, and follows Kazuyo into the other room.
> 
> "Yet more bodies, I see. This doesn't seem to be the most hospitable of places."
> ...




Angelo notices the bodies are marked in the same way, and also carry the imperial insignia.  (No further search check needed, since he knows what exactly he's looking for)




> *Originally posted by Darkwolf:*
> Kazuyo acknowledges Angelo's statements then checks out the edge of the pit and up to the hallway on the right side of the room.
> 
> When Kazuyo gets to the hallway he listens to see if anything is down the hallway.
> ...




Kayuzo inspects the crevice, noticing that it is 5 ft. deep and is shaped as if it was a basin of some sort.  The centaur recalls that most common temples usually had storages of holy water and suspects this is where those priests who belonged here would keep some.  (Untrained Knowledge: Religion check, rolled a 12)

*The Battle Begins:*

Kayuzo then moves as far as the north east hallway and finds himself being raked at by two claws from different directions, he deftly evades one but another rakes across his side (3 damage).  As the centaur gets a better look at them, he notices that they are man-sized but not very human at all.  Their body is a mass of dark hair and sickly gray flesh, and they possess contorted faces full of hate and anguish.

Kayuzo slices around with his scythe, and though the creature seems to be able to resist its wounds for a moment, he easily knocks one to the ground, its body dripping with black blood (rolled a 14 to hit, 21 damage - ?), the second one continues its assault, this time scoring a much more powerful attack to the centaur than the first.  (Critical, 7 damage)



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak:*
> Balbanes moves into the room and stays against the wall he came in around. He will step to the side, and stand south-east of the pillar on the left side of the map. He taps it with his sword casually while briefly looking it over. Then he waves his blade in front of it. If everything seems fine he walks up past the pillars to the square north-east of the pillar.




As Balbanes passes the door from the entrance room into the main room, his sword pulses a gold-colored light, but it quickly fades as he passes.  He taps the pillar, and it gives off a small, resounding sound, but nothing abnormal.  He enters the north

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Somewhere else within the temple...Darcis accompanies a tall, hooded figure with a troop of assorted creatures and monsters following the two.  The anti-paladins eyes covered with a light glaze as he walks up towards a silver door.  His sword begins to pulse with a faintly glowing silver light, and he lifts it up-causing the glow to fade...and the door to open.  The hooded figure goes in first, followed by Darcis, and then the rest.



*Round 1:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 62/62) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 55/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet)
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 77/87)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25)

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Lesser Demon 1: 3 (Status: Dead)
Lesser Demon 2: 7 (Status: ?)

(Using 'Demon' lightly, you don't know what alignment it is)

Off-Map
Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45)
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)

OOC-Will get Map Info for GnomeWorks (Darcis) soon.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 11, 2002)

Map document (Forgot to attach it in earlier post)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Balbanes moves to E1, and now adds his Flaming Burst Property to his weapon.









*OOC:*


So currently I'm using a +2 Holy Keen Flaming Burst Longsword... now thats something worth announcing to my enemies...







"Who is out there? Show yourselves! My sword knows something is here, reveal thineself, or prepare for sanct obliteration!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2002)

Hearing the demons roar, Xanadil's lithe body starts to shake with rage. He flies behind the wall (B5), takes a masterwork arrow and  tries to stick it through its eye. (atk: +13 +1 inspire courage +1 masterwork -4 fire into melee= +11 dmg: 1d6 +3 +1 inspire courage +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 11, 2002)

Angelo spins round at the sound of fighting behind him.

"Kayuzo?  What's happening?"

He dashes over to stand behind the centaur (E9), and stands ready with his crossbow.

Readying an action to shoot the demon if Kayuzo doesn't take it down.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 11, 2002)

Kazuyo swings his +2 scythe down and hopes to send the remaining demon to its maker!


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 11, 2002)

One from a garden of blood arising
From war-halls, with temper and no wisdom
Where the heart and the mind ride unquestioned
In the unslashed vein of the hand
In his scythe-weilding arms, the blood gathered
_8 there were, under the unseen moon
During the artifact fight
As the world declined, they arose
Into the heart of the story _ 


OOC: The song continues.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 12, 2002)

To combat! 

My character will aproach the fray, and wait for an opening. Until then, I will cast flameblade if I can get an opening.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2002)

"That's nice of you Kazuyo, taking all the fun."
Moving to E6 to get around the wall.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

"Hey, they just popped out of the wall.  Had I waited for you to get here I could be hurting more.  I was just tired of sitting around at a locked door when there was a perfectly good open one and a lot of unexplored territory to roam through.  Then these two things decided they wanted a piece of me.  I'll try to save some for you next time...but hurry up a little more."  Kazuyo chuckles then looks around for more hiding places for demons like the ones he just got done killing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2002)

*Round 1:*

Quivalin continues to sing his chant, giving morale effects to everyone.

Immediately after another Lesser Demon charges forth to attack Kayuzo, missing by a wide arc.

*



			Originally posted by Lichtenhart:
		
Click to expand...


*


> Hearing the demons roar, Xanadil's lithe body starts to shake with rage. He flies behind the wall (B5), takes a masterwork arrow and tries to stick it through its eye. (atk: +13 +1 inspire courage +1 masterwork -4 fire into melee= +11 dmg: 1d6 +3 +1 inspire courage +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)




Xanadil flies over to behind the wall, entering the NW hallway as he does so, he sees two lesser demons waiting in ambush as he passes by, as well as several others further behind the wall.  He proceeds to shoot  the demon attacking Kayuzo, his originally shot sinking into the creatures hide, following with a shocking crackle but it still stands, the bolt partially deflected off it.  (8 base damage - 5, 1 sneak attack, 2 electricity)

*



			Originally posted by Creamsteak:
		
Click to expand...


*


> Balbanes moves to E1, and now adds his Flaming Burst Property to his weapon
> 
> "Who is out there? Show yourselves! My sword knows something is here, reveal thineself, or prepare for sanct obliteration!"




Balbanes' sword starts to ignite with fire as he issues his challenge.  In response, one of the demons moves forward from its hiding spot and attacks the warrior, one of its claws connecting easily, although Balbanes manages to move his sword to prevent to brunt of the attack, (natural 20, fail to confirm, 5 damage), and the other one completely missing.

*



			Originally posted by Dalamar:
		
Click to expand...


*


> "That's nice of you Kazuyo, taking all the fun."
> Moving to E6 to get around the wall.




Garandh steps over to the crevice, but finds himself on the ground as he slips across the smooth service of it.  (Rolled a 3 on his balance check vs. DC 10)  Garandh is considered prone this round.

Relanoth attempts to get a better look at the creature, moving to (H4) and examines the lesser demon to see  if he recalls such a creature, he then shouts towards the group, "These things are called Lemures, they're mindless creatures of darkness, and enchanted weapons or silver weapons are needed to strike them!"

Ghaleon moves to (F12), creating a fiery blade of white hot fire.



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf*
> Kazuyo swings his +2 scythe down and hopes to send the remaining demon to its maker!




Kayuzo swings hard and slays the Lemure that attacked him last round, slicing through it with his scythe (16 damage).

On the NW hallway, another Lemure moves to help his comrade attack Balbanes, although is cleaved by the warrior's sword before it even gets a chance to attack, its body dissolving from the holy energies used against it.  (Balbane's AoO: 12 rolled, 11 base damage, no fire damage taken, 7 holy damage)



> *Originally posted by Jarval*
> Angelo spins round at the sound of fighting behind him.
> 
> "Kayuzo? What's happening?"
> ...




Angelo moves over behind the centaur and shoots at the remaining Lemure, his bolt completely missing (rolled a 4).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The cloaked figure and Darcis continue to move on, going deeper into the temple.  They walk down a spiraling staircase deeper below, entering a highly decorated room with ornate statues, the figure motions to the anti-paladin after hearing the mental wails of its minions, and Darcis goes back up again with a small number of forces following...  


*Round 2:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 62/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 55/55), Prone 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 60/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 77/87)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Lemure 1: Dead
Lemure 2: 7 (Status: Dead)
Lemure 3: 5 
Lemure 4: 15 (after Balbanes, before Ganradh)
Lemure 5: 21 (Status: Dead)

(Using 'Demon' lightly, you don't know what alignment it is)

Off-Map
Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45)
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2002)

Forgot Map again!  Gah!  Here it is:

Edit-
Map Key:
Black Spot=Deep Hole, inestimatable depth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2002)

Balbanes turns quickly on his opponent and tries to take down this vile creature. If the creature isn't taken down, Balbanes takes a 5 foot step towards the north. If the creature is taken down, balbanes moves into C1 as fast as possible and tries to look over the room during his move. 

Note: If there is a creature or such blocking balbanes, he stands at least 10 feet away to avoid reach, and ends his round there.

Edit Note: +12 Attack Bonus, 1d8+2d6+6 (+1d10 on a critical)


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 14, 2002)

Kazuyo will attack the lemure next to him if it is still alive(+14 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+12 damage(x4 on crit)).  Otherwise he'll move into the room ahead and attack any demons there.  If none are present he'll listen for anything that might have been alerted by screaming lemures and/or battle noise.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 14, 2002)

One from a haven of breezes descending
Lighter then the heavy air
Through the waving forests, the faerie country
Where the small pixies float, rising themselves
The clouds grow gray and whiter and gray again
_ 8 there were, under the unseen moon
During the artifact fight
As the world declined, they arose
Into the heart of the story
_
 

OOC: Well, the inspire courage song of the 8 heroes continues, this time with Xanadil's verse, set to that of Tasslehoff's.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 14, 2002)

Xanadil, noticing his friends are far better equipped than him to harm those fiends, and they're not in danger anymore, calms himself a bit and takes a look at the apparently bottomless pit (+10 spot, +13 search, low light vision).


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 14, 2002)

I will transform into a black bear on my initiative. After that, I will attempt to move to E 10 so I can strike the lemure at D 11.

hmm... without bardic my attack bonus to hit should be: 
+ 8 claw
+3 bite
I believe it is +8 for flame blade. If gmf doesn't count, then it is +7.

Damage: claw 1d6+5, bite 1d4 +3, flame blade 1d8+2
With flame blade, I will attack claw, blade, bite.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2002)

"Damn it!"  Angelo snaps as his bolt goes wide.

He waits to see if his companions can finish off the demons, ready with a _magic missile_ for any that survive their attacks.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2002)

Ganradh curses in Giant as he goes down and continues with a few selected words in Orc as he stands up.
After getting up, he moves away from the slippery area and circles around it to get as close to the lemures as possible (G5).


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 16, 2002)

Kazuyo taps a hoof awaiting the results of the round.

ooc: BUMP!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2002)

As Darcis begins to leave two twin statuettes inside the room begin to shift and move, metal clashing as centuries old figures animate, standing at least 16 ft. tall at their standing height.  The anti-paladin's natural instinct drove him to protect his charge, but the large hooded figure stood motionless.  Its head moved over to Darcis, and from underneath the darkness it uttered a telepathic command, making the anti-paladin following its orders and going up the stairs.  But out of the corner of his eye, Darcis saw the figure motion his staff, and almost instantly a thawing cold split inside the room, causing the air to freeze and the statues to shatter...

(The statues both took 54 points of cold damage...)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Round 2*

Quivalin continues to sing his chant, inspiring courage as his companions fight.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart:*
> Xanadil, noticing his friends are far better equipped than him to harm those fiends, and they're not in danger anymore, calms himself a bit and takes a look at the apparently bottomless pit (+10 spot, +13 search, low light vision).




Xanadil hovers above the pit, looking below though the darkness is too deep for the fey's eyes to penetrate.



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak*
> Balbanes turns quickly on his opponent and tries to take down this vile creature. If the creature isn't taken down, Balbanes takes a 5 foot step towards the north. If the creature is taken down, balbanes moves into C1 as fast as possible and tries to look over the room during his move.




Balbanes swings and takes down his opponent quickly, the creature's body also dissolving from the holy light which radiates from the holy warrior's sword. (Rolled a 3 to hit, 9 base damage, 6 holy damage), he then continues to move towards C1, but on his way gets clawed in the back by the other Lemure (Balbanes takes 4 damage).

Getting a better look at the room, Balbanes notices a large hole in the floor, with a row of pillars as he goes further into the temple.  Behind the pillars he notices a Lemure hiding in waiting.

Garandh gets up and moves over to G5.

Relanoth concentrates on moving into the other room.



> *Originally posted by Zack*
> I will transform into a black bear on my initiative. After that, I will attempt to move to E 10 so I can strike the lemure at D 11.




Ghaleon transforms into a black bear, and gets in a position where he can attack the Lemure as soon as possible, helping Kayuzo flank for now, though the demon-beast doesn't like this, and retaliates by clawing into the druid/bear's hide, inflicting a small wound (4 damage)



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf*
> Kazuyo will attack the lemure next to him if it is still alive(+14 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+12 damage(x4 on crit)). Otherwise he'll move into the room ahead and attack any demons there. If none are present he'll listen for anything that might have been alerted by screaming lemures and/or battle noise.




Kayuzo easily hits into the Lemure, finishing the demon-beast off.  (Rolled a 5 on his attack, 18 damage), the centaur then moves inside the room for a better view of his opponents.  Down his side, he notices a contingent of strange warriors, seemingly clad in a bronze-colored armor they march forward at a slow but steady pace, clinking noises following their footsteps.




> *Originally posted by Jarval*
> "Damn it!" Angelo snaps as his bolt goes wide.
> 
> He waits to see if his companions can finish off the demons, ready with a magic missile for any that survive their attacks.




Angelo moves into position and fires three magic missiles into the Lemure over at the NW side, causing the creature to stagger and fall. (Rolled 12 vs. SR, 11 damage)


*Round 3*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 58/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 55/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 56/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 77/87)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Lemure 1: Dead
Lemure 2: Dead
Lemure 3: Dead
Lemure 4: Dead 
Lemure 5: Dead
Lemure 6: Dead
Lemure 7: 4 (Status: ?

Brass Figure 1: 15 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 2: 6 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 3: 5 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 4: 13 (Status: ?)

(Cleared up Dead Lemures from the map, tell me if you want them back )

(Using 'Demon' lightly, you don't know what alignment it is)

Off-Map
Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45)
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)

ETA on Darcis' Arrival: 2 rounds, try and get in chat GW or are you still having trouble (respond to this in OOC thread).

Map Attached: (Finally in the same post! )


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

Trying to listen to any noises in the pit, Xanadil tries to dispatch the last lemure.
(listen +10; atk  +13 +1 i.c. = +14; dmg 1d6+3+1 i.c. +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack -5 d.r.=3d6-1)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2002)

Angelo moves forwards to stand behind Kayuzo (L11), trying to see what's making the clanking noise.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 19, 2002)

Kazuyo looks at the statues and says, "I've seen things like you before...yeah..it was in a temple and they were all broken up because someone had done.....this!"
(if they approach he'll swing at B1 then..if not he'll move to H12 and swing at B1)



Attack: (+14 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+12 damage(x4 on crit)).


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

Ganradh starts clawing at the lemure in front of himself, but does not use his bite as the taste isn't easy to get off. If it dies to the first claw attack, he'll move to J3.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 19, 2002)

Angelo shakes his head, smiling at Kazuyo's enthusiasm.  He quickly reloads his crossbow and takes a shot at the lead statue.

+5 to hit, 1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

Where the hell am I? I'm not on the map.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 19, 2002)

The next from the church, with corruption reaping
Heaven in the distance, Dycedarg's crushing
Bearing a sword he came, a holy burden
Of heaven and earth converged in his hand
Out of the wounded church, he came
_8 there were, under the unseen moon
During the artifact fight
As the world declined, they arose
Into the heart of the story
_


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 23, 2002)

Kazuyo taps his hoof on the ground waiting for the action to resume.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 3, 2002)

_Kazuyo drop-kicks the thread..and the DM_


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 3, 2002)

_Kazuyo drop-kicks the thread..and the DM_


----------



## Jarval (Nov 3, 2002)

Angelo goes long for the catch...


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 3, 2002)

Quivalen begins an inspire DM to update


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 5, 2002)

ooc: Sollir is alive, he was in the chat room last night.  He wanted to update but the boards were down.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 9, 2002)

*Round 3:*


Quivalin continues to play his melody, attempting to inspire the group, however very few left are affected by it, most of his comrades being out of hearing range.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart:*
> Trying to listen to any noises in the pit, Xanadil tries to dispatch the last lemure.




(OOC: I think listening for anything specific is a standard action -tell me if I'm wrong-, but since I was gone for a bit and didn't have time to question it, i'll let it pass this round.)

Xanadil listens for anything sounds coming from below the pit but hears none (Rolled 3+10=13).  He looks toward the remaining Lemure, firing a bolt at it as he appears for a moment, the demonbeast giving a look of surprise as the arrow pierces its shoulder. (Rolled 4+13=17, 6 physical damage - 5 *DR, for 1 damage, 2 electric and 2 sneak attack damage).

Balbanes moves up to finish off what Xanadil had already started, but first gets slashed by the Lemure's claw, taking a minor injury (3 damage).  He returns the favor by attacking himself, and the Lemure's form dissipates and melts after being struck by the swordsman's holy blade (Rolled 7+12=19, 10 physical damage, 3 holy damage).  -I thought I gave you your location in chat, but I guess I was wrong, just did the action I assumed your char would do



> *Originally posted by Dalamar*
> Ganradh starts clawing at the lemure in front of himself, but does not use his bite as the taste isn't easy to get off. If it dies to the first claw attack, he'll move to J3.




Sorry, forgot to take that Lemure off the map, Ganradh moves to J3 successfully.

The first Brass Golem stays still, seeming to guard its spot, following unknown commands.

Relanthos moves into a position where he can help Balbanes flank, dropping his human guise and revealing his true form, that of a silver dragon.  The Brass Golems, being constructs, are seemingly unaffected though and move on to attack.

The fourth Brass Golem charges directly at Balbanes, failing to strike (rolled a 12).

Ghaleon moves forward towards the Golems, making sure not to get too close to the pit or provoke any attacks from the constructs.



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf:*
> Kazuyo looks at the statues and says, "I've seen things like you before...yeah..it was in a temple and they were all broken up because someone had done.....this!"
> (if they approach he'll swing at B1 then..if not he'll move to H12 and swing at B1)




Kayuzo moves forward to attack one of the Golems, the menacing construct taking two swings at the centaur (Readied action and AoO), neither blow connecting (rolled 11 then 8), Kayuzo, on the other hand swings his scythe at the Golem, barely hitting it (rolled a 2+14=16), his blow amazingly tears the thing in two-even though it met some resistance due to the creature's brass body.  (19 damage - ? hardness)

The second Golem then moves over to Kayuzo, attacking but missing by a wide margin.  (Rolled 8)

The third Brass Golem moves closer to attack, not quite being able to reach Balbanes or Relanoth it stays, readying to attack.



> *Originally posted by Jarval:*
> Angelo moves forwards to stand behind Kayuzo (L11), trying to see what's making the clanking noise.
> 
> Angelo shakes his head, smiling at Kazuyo's enthusiasm. He quickly reloads his crossbow and takes a shot at the lead statue.




Angelo moves behind where the centaur was standing, reloading his crossbow so he can fire at the construct.  (don't forget you have to reload each time you want to shoot, which takes a move equivilant action)


*Round 4:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 58/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 55/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 56/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 77/87)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-The party is no longer effected by Quivalin's song until he moves closer to where the group can hear him.

Lemure 1: Dead
Lemure 2: Dead
Lemure 3: Dead
Lemure 4: Dead 
Lemure 5: Dead
Lemure 6: Dead
Lemure 7: Dead

Brass Figure 1: Dead
Brass Figure 2: 6 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 3: 5 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 4: 13 (Status: ?)

(While using the name/basic stats for a 'Lemure', you don't know what alignment it is)

Off-Map
Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45)
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)

ETA on Darcis' Arrival: 1 round


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 9, 2002)

Stinking map,  

Balbanes is the B without a number or anything on it.


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 9, 2002)

Quivalen moves up to K10, and repeats his previous verse, as no one heard it the first time.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2002)

Angelo shoots at the brass figure in front of him (B2), and reloads, ready for another shot.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2002)

"Incoming reinforcements" Ganradh growls with his troll mouth as he moves to G3 and claws the brassy fighting thingy.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2002)

As Darcis marches down the hall with his contingent of minions behind him, his stride slows for a slight moment as he concentrates, mentally searching for creatures with good intent...

_Using *Detect Good*._

Once done with that, he unsheathes the Darksoul.  He then points it towards the sounds of fighting.

"Go, my minions." He says without a hint of emotion in a perfectly monotone voice. "Go, and slaughter those who would oppose us."


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 10, 2002)

"Ah, that felt good.  Time for a repeat performance."

Kazuyo moves to G12 and attacks the second golem.



Attack: (+14 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+12 damage(x4 on crit)).


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 10, 2002)

+ 8 claw
+3 bite
Damage: claw 1d6+5, bite 1d4 +3

I will attack the brass statue at F11. What space I move to depends on where kazuyo moves.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2002)

Balbanes will move to attack the nearest Statue, trying to stay away from pits and such, and hoping to flank if the opportunity presents itself...

 +12 Attack Bonus, 1d8+2d6+6 (+1d10 on a critical)


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2002)

Bump...


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 15, 2002)

_This horseman of the apocolypse is going to go after the DM if he doesn't update soon._

ooc: once a week updates is getting a bit old..especially in battle.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 15, 2002)

Xanadil moves to E7 and shoots one of his magic arrows at the brass statue in C6, curious to see what effect his electric bolt will have on it.

(+2 arrow: atk +15; dmg 1d6+5 +1d6 electric [+1d6 sneak attack])


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 17, 2002)

_The pitcher gets his sign, leans back and makes the pitch.
It looks likes it's going to be straight down the middle.
Kazuyo leans back a bit and swings with his scythe to hit it with the staff part of his scythe.
It's a monsterous hit!
The thread is heading for the wall...its going..going..going..
aw darn..its caught at the wall..._

*BUMP!*


----------



## Jarval (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey Sollir, you still alive?


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 21, 2002)

_Kazuyo is getting tired of having to bump this thread..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 26, 2002)

(Some actions may be changed a bit, it seems I didn't hit save or somehow the correct game map wasn't uploaded)

*Round 4*

Quivalin moves into a positon where he can better perform, and everyone within the group whom hears him feels their morale boosted as the bard's song of battle rushes through their veins, urging them on to fight.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart*



Xanadil moves to E7 and shoots one of his magic arrows at the brass statue in C6, curious to see what effect his electric bolt will have on it.[/quote]

Xanadil's arrow flies true and strikes the Brass Golem, the head of the arrow being mostly bent and the impact just barely denting the creature's body.  A crackle of electricity follows, barely dealing any damage in itself and the precise strike from which the arrow flew with seems to have been to no effect.  
(Rolled 3 on attack, 1 point of physical damage -original 7-, 1 point of electrical damage got through)



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak*
> Balbanes will move to attack the nearest Statue, trying to stay away from pits and such, and hoping to flank if the opportunity presents itself...




Balbanes attacks the statue infront of him, slashing straight as he hits the Golem, his attack resounding upon its metallic body, though no holy energies following afterwards.  (Attack roll of 13, 3 physical damage -original 9-)



> *Originally posted by Dalamar*
> "Incoming reinforcements" Ganradh growls with his troll mouth as he moves to G3 and claws the brassy fighting thingy.




Ganradh's imposing figure hurls through the battlefield as he shoves Relanos aside to help Balbanes destroy the Brass Golem.  In doing so, the Golem itself slams its body into the troll, dealing some damage (attack roll 17, 7 damage), but that doesn't stop the troll as its claw rends the Golem, dealing some damage (attack roll 10, 2 damage -original .

Relanoth hangs in the back of Balbanes and Ganradh waiting for an opening.

The golem closest to Balbanes attempts to put its shoulder where his target's chest is, but the swordsman swiftly dodges the attack (attack roll 10).

Ghaleon moves forward to attack one of the Brass Statues, the thing trying to slam into the shapeshifter but failing to connect (attack roll 15) as Ghaleon in his bear form claws at the creature, easily hitting and dealing a good amount of damage as well 
(attack roll 10, 6 damage -original 12-).  

_Note: You have to either use a Full round attack and not move or take a single 5 ft. step and use a single full round attack to use all of your natural weapons_



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf:*
> "Ah, that felt good. Time for a repeat performance."
> 
> Kazuyo moves to G12 and attacks the second golem.




Kayuzo takes a step forward as he prepares his scythe, bringing it high into the air before striking down upon the brass figure, leaving it destroyed and decimated in its wake (Attack roll 7, damage 13 -original 19-.



> *Originally posted by Jarval*
> Angelo shoots at the brass figure in front of him (B2), and reloads, ready for another shot.




Angelo, with his remaining target defeated turns his attentions to a remaining Golem clear in sight, hitting it even as the arrow breaks on contact with the creature's hard body (Attack roll of 11, 0 damage -original 6-), he then begins to reload, a new determination in his eyes.

The third Brass Golem in the back moves forward into a position where it can attack Balbanes and flank with the other golem, but also failing to connect with its attack (atack roll 12).


Meanwhile, Darcis joins the fray (he knows whom in the group are of good alignment as well) and enters the battle with a contingent of troops.  Two vaguely human dark furred warriors dressed in a chain shirt and carrying longswords and wooden shields flank his side even as two more golems and four more lemures circle around him.  

_Gnomeworks, the statistics for these creatures will be emailed to you immediately, you are in charge of all Lemures, Brass Golems, both Demonic Warriors and of course Darcis, have fun!_


*Round 5:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 58/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 48/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 56/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 77/87)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45), for GnomeWorks and Non-PCs highlight the following for spells active upon Darcis, I leave his player to describe its effects: [color=000000]Blur, Bull's Strength (+3 strength), Cat's Grace (+4 dexterity), Heroism (+2 to attacks and saves)[/color]

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?)
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?)

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?)
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?)
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?)
Lemure 4: 19 (Status: ?)

Brass Figure 2: Dead
Brass Figure 3: 5 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 4: 13 (Status: ?-7)
Brass Figure 5: 8 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 6: 4 (Status: ?)

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 26, 2002)

Map


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 26, 2002)

"More?  And an intelligent one to lead them?"  Kazuyo grows out, "Call off the attack or die!"

If the intelligent looking one(Darcis) doesn't respond, Kazuyo will enrage, charging to F12 and attacking B6 or whatever is there.

Enrage: +4 str(already counted below) + 4 con(+10 hp) +2 will saves, -2 ac
Attack: (+17 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+16 damage(x4 on crit)).

Edit: I can't move through Darcis as I am not big enough to trample him.  I'll move to H12 and attack him then.(not charging, still raging)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2002)

As Kazuyo calls out, Darcis laughs - a cold, mechanical sound that sounds more like the raking of nails on a chalkboard than laughter.

"Death is something only the weak fear." Darcis says. "Kneel before me, mortal, and perhaps _I_ shall spare _you_."

With that, Darcis moves towards Kazuyo, and stops in I-12 with the Darksoul pointed towards the centaur by way of challenge.  As he moves, his form is blurred slightly, as though his movement were not entirely in phase with the rest of reality.

If Kazuyo comes within range, Darcis will strike him with the Darksoul.

Attack: +9 attack, 2d6+5 damage


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

Balbanes smiles and brushes his silvery hair, _"Greetings defiler. I see that you have some sway over these constructs... which are amply hard to harm. Now if I cut you out of the picture it should be easy enough to deal with these..."_

And with that Balbanes tries to navigate to position himself relative to Darcis, opposite Kazuyo. This is of course, after a normal attack against the construct next to Balbanes, and he will risk the AoO for moving out of a threatenend area etc.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2002)

Angelo moves slightly to one side (5-foot step) to get a clearer view of the newcomer, then starts to draw the energy for an Empowered _magic missile_ volley at Darcis.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2002)

"Aww, come on, that _almost_ hurt me."
Ganradh jokes at his brassy adversary as he claws at it with both of his claws.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 27, 2002)

I shall hold my action until Kazuyo makes his move. I will move in to attack once kazuo has charged.

_That is fine enough, but you may think otherwise when you are bested!_ OOC: I think this as I wait for Kazuyo to charge.

ROAR!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *As he moves, his form is blurred slightly, as though his movement were not entirely in phase with the rest of reality.*




Noticing that, Xanadil thinks that magic is at work, and maybe he can do something to help Kazuyo. He moves to E8 and let his natural magic try to overcome that of the dark warrior, casting _Dispel Magic_.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 4, 2002)

THWAP!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 6, 2002)

*Round 5*



> *Originally posted by GnomeWorks:*
> "Death is something only the weak fear." Darcis says. "Kneel before me, mortal, and perhaps I shall spare you."
> 
> With that, Darcis moves towards Kazuyo, and stops in I-12 with the Darksoul pointed towards the centaur by way of challenge. As he moves, his form is blurred slightly, as though his movement were not entirely in phase with the rest of reality.




Darcis moves up to the front of the battle and readies himself.  

(I believe your attack bonus should be +11 with all the extra enhancements)

Quivalin continues singing the verses of his song, his chanting bringing an iron resolution to the group for the task at hand.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart*
> Noticing that, Xanadil thinks that magic is at work, and maybe he can do something to help Kazuyo. He moves to E8 and let his natural magic try to overcome that of the dark warrior, casting Dispel Magic.




Xanadil winks back into view for a moment again, this time trying to remove the magic surrounding Darcis.  The fairy's spell takes effect, and a shimmering aura of natural magicks surrounds the dark warrior for an instant, but he seems unaffected.  (A 4 rolled on the dispel check for a total of 12, not enough to dispel anything)

Meanwhile a Lemure moves up to guard Darcis' side.



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak:*
> Balbanes smiles and brushes his silvery hair, "Greetings defiler. I see that you have some sway over these constructs... which are amply hard to harm. Now if I cut you out of the picture it should be easy enough to deal with these..."




Balbanes slashes into the brass construct, but it remains standing and in his way despite his best efforts. (10 rolled, for a total of 22, 2 damage, 8 original)



> *Originally posted by Dalamar*
> "Aww, come on, that almost hurt me."
> Ganradh jokes at his brassy adversary as he claws at it with both of his claws.




(Assuming you're attacking the target you did last round, and assuming you bite too)

Ganradh attacks with both of his claws, ending with a bite attack at the golem.  His first attack misses (natural 1) while his other two attacks hit (9 and 17 rolled), finally breaking the construct into pieces (claw did 4 damage, bite did 0 -originally 10 and 6).

The demonic warrior closest to Darcis shoves aside one of the golems as he makes it through, next to Darcis.  The creature waves its long blade menacingly as a threat to any who approach the anti-paladin (readied action).

Relanoth stands in the back, looking for an opening to attack.

The second demonic warrior moves next to Darcis, aiding him so he can strike his challenger better (rolled 12 on aid another check, +2 to attacks vs. Kayuzo).

The lemures in back stand guard at the entrance from which Darcis came from.



> *Originally posted by Darwolf*
> "More? And an intelligent one to lead them?" Kazuyo grows out, "Call off the attack or die!"




Due to his movement being restricted, Kayuzo takes a step forward, brining up his scythe just as both Darcis and his minion strike, Darcis failing miserably and his companion hitting, almost making a deadly cut. (Darcis rolls a natural 1, the demonic warrior rolls a natural 20, but fails to confirm with a 3, 11 damage)

The centaur then himself strikes at Darcis, but the dark knight is too quick for him as he dodges to the side of the scythe.  (Kayuzo bypasses the miss chance with a 78, but rolls a 6 for his attack for a total of 23)

Quickly afterwards Ghaleon follows up the centaur's attack, also having to take only a step forward, and swipes at Darcis with his two claws, both them missing, the anti-paladin dodging the first one (rolled a 2 for a total of 12) and the druid-turned bear misjudging where his opponent is for the second (rolled 11 vs. concealment), the bear finishes off with a bite, which also fails (17 rolled for a total of 20).

The two brass figures who went with Darcis move to block of the path towards the main fight, readying to attack anything that comes near.

The brass figure by Ganradh attacks the shapeshifter , trying to slam into him but failing miserably (2 rolled).

Angelo begins starting the motions to his spell, arcane words pouring through his lips as he prepares for his attack.



*Round 6:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 58/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 48/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 56/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 76/97)
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield, casting Empowered Magic Missile

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 45/45), for GnomeWorks and Non-PCs highlight the following for spells active upon Darcis, I leave his player to describe its effects: [color=000000]Blur, Bull's Strength (+3 strength), Cat's Grace (+4 dexterity), Heroism (+2 to attacks and saves)[/color]

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?)
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?)

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 4: 19 (Status: ?)

Brass Figure 2: Dead
Brass Figure 3: 5 (Status: ?)
Brass Figure 4: Dead
Brass Figure 5: 8 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Brass Figure 6: 4 (Status: ?), readying an attack

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 6, 2002)

Map


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

+12 Attack Bonus, 1d8+2d6+6 (+1d10 on a critical)

At Construct if I'm still stuck fighting it, otherwise I move to have better synergy with Kazuyo. My lone attacks will take forever to whittle through the constructs methinks.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2002)

"Tastes like chicken"
Ganradh smirks at his friends as he assaults the one brass figure next to him.

*OoC:* BTW, Sollir, you do remember that I have the Amulet of Mighty Fists (or do the statues have hardness or DR greater than +1)?


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 6, 2002)

Dal: Hardness always removes damage and that is what they have afaik.

"Stand still so I can kill you!  ROAR!"
Kazuyo swings at the intelligent one.


Status: Enraged: +4 str(already counted below) + 4 con(+10 hp) +2 will saves, -2 ac  : 9 rounds remaining

Attack: (+17 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+16 damage(x4 on crit)).


----------



## Jarval (Dec 6, 2002)

Chant, chant, wave arms mystically...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

"Your presence here is unwanted." Darcis says quietly. "You have shown your foolishness by not obeying me.  You will now suffer the consequences... and the wages of disloyalty are death."

Darcis then lunges at his opponent with the Darksoul.

(Sollir, you're correct, my atk bonus is +11)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 9, 2002)

Utterly depressed from the failure of his magic, and seeing Ghaeleon and Kazuyo outnumbered, Xanadil flies to J8 and fires another one of his magic arrow at the lemure in J10.
(+2 arrow: atk +15; dmg 1d6+5 +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 9, 2002)

OOC-Jarval, you still can have another actions worth of turns, your full round casting from the last round ends at the beginning of your action -taking no extra time from this round- and then you have time to do sometihng else.

Update tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 9, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *OOC-Jarval, you still can have another actions worth of turns, your full round casting from the last round ends at the beginning of your action -taking no extra time from this round- and then you have time to do sometihng else.*




In that case, I'll also take a shot to at Darcis with my crossbow.  Poor guy must feel a bit picked on


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: I should consider taking intimidate for when I am in bear form... Anyway.

IC: * ROAR! * 

OOC: I send another volley of attacks at Darcis.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 11, 2002)

_Page 2 already?  let's fix that_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2002)

*Round 6*



> *Originally posted by GnomeWorks:*
> "Your presence here is unwanted." Darcis says quietly. "You have shown your foolishness by not obeying me. You will now suffer the consequences... and the wages of disloyalty are death."
> 
> Darcis then lunges at his opponent with the Darksoul.




Darcis thrusts forward with his mystic sword and slices cleanly into the centaur, Darksoul glows faintly with power as it draws blood. (Attack roll of 9+11+2 -aid- for a total of 22, dealing 12 damage)

Quivalin moves forward to get a better aim with his bow should things get messy, all the while continuing to sing.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart:*
> Utterly depressed from the failure of his magic, and seeing Ghaeleon and Kazuyo outnumbered, Xanadil flies to J8 and fires another one of his magic arrow at the lemure in J10.




The fairy rogue appears for a moment as he shoots an arrow which proves fatal for the demonbeast whom collapses after being pierced by the arrow.  His spirits being lifted a little, Xanadil once again fades out of sight.  (Attack roll of 7 for a total of 22, 9 phys+2 electricity+4 sneak attack damage)

Balbanes attacks the construct closest to him, his flaming sword arcing through the construct with great force, the golem staggering for a moment before falling into pieces. (8 phys damage -originally 14-, 4 points of fire damage)  The swordsman than moves closer to where Kayuzo is fighting their new opponents.

Even as Balbanes approaches closer to the battle, one of the demonic warriors takes a swing at Kayuzo, taking advantage of the already wounded centaur...the creature strikes with amazing accuracy and impales the centaur on his side, Kayuzo reeling from the attack (Attack roll of natural 20!  Confirms with another roll of 17, 18 damage).



> *Originally posted by Dalamar:*
> "Tastes like chicken"
> Ganradh smirks at his friends as he assaults the one brass figure next to him.




Ganradh moves up to the brass golems guarding the way to Darcis and the rest of the group, drawing several attacks from the combined might of both brass golems, but all of their attacks fail as they either miss or tap harmlessly accross the shifter's troll hide (attack/AoO rolls of 9, 4, 11, 7), he then gets to make an attack of his own, his claw raking at one of the golems, striking it for a minimal, yet noteworthy amount of damage (attack roll of 6, 3 damage -originally 9).

(OOC Note-I did forget your amulet of mighty blows +1, so you might have killed a little bit faster, although it wouldn't help vs. hardness.  However, a good reason why I forgot the extra damage is that chars are supposed to list their attack bonus and damage -posted that in the OOC thread, sorry if you didn't see it, I would appreciate if you did that from now on, it saves me the time of having to flip open my MM when you shift into something )

Relanoth follows his draconic gut instinct, so while unable to make it to the front lines just yet he instead chooses to start to inspect the golden door on the far left.

The other demonic warrior takes a step back, pulling a bag  out of a pouch at his side and tossing it towards Ghaleon, the bag striking the druid-turned-bear and bursting open, revealing a sticky green solution which coats him...gluing him to the floor...  (Attack roll of 17, tanglefoot bag, Reflex saved fail with a roll of 9)

-To escape, a strength check must be made or slashing damage done to the goop-

The group of lemures by the door remain in their respective positions, mindlessly following their given orders.

*



			Originally posted by Zack2216:
		
Click to expand...


*


> ROAR!




Ghaleon roars once again and makes a barrage of attacks upon Darcis, slowed down by the goo which quickly begins to solidify around his body.  He focuses for a moment upon the blurred image of the dark warrior, all three of his attacks aimed properly as he moves in (rolled 41, 69, and 79 for concealment checks), however all three also missing to Darcis' superior agility (attack rolls are 12, 17, and 6, for a total of total of 20, 25, and 9, for claw-claw-bite, respectfully)



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf*
> "Stand still so I can kill you! ROAR!"
> Kazuyo swings at the intelligent one.




After taking his fair share of damage from the brunt of both Darcis and one of his demonic henchmen, Kayuzo thinks its payback time as he swings his scythe forward, the dark warrior almost mocking him as he dodges the weapon (45 vs. concealment, attack roll of 5 for a total of 22 ) 

(OOC Comment-Hrm, alot of people are  roaring in this battle )

One of the brass warriors next to Ganradh attacks the shifter, his body flailing clumsily but managing to strike. (19 rolled, 6 damage)

Meanwhile Angelo summons forth three magic missiles, glowing with their increased magical might.  They streak forth and strike Darcis unerringly, the dark warrior staggering backwards (18 damage) as the first blow to the antipaladin proved to be very strong indeed...Angelo follows up with a crossbow bolt, but that fails as Darcis recovers quickly after the magic attack and effortlessly dodges. (84 vs. concealment, attack roll of 9)

The other brass golem, previously attacked by Ganradh lashes forth itself, slamming into the shifter, getting past his defenses for a good blow to his stomach. (18 rolled, 7 damage)



*Round 7:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 58/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 35/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 56/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form, entangled (-2 to attacks, -4 dex), glued to the floor
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 46/97), Raging
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 27/45), for GnomeWorks and Non-PCs highlight the following for spells active upon Darcis (see above, UBB code doesn't seem to be working well...)

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?)
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?)

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 4: Dead

Brass Figure 2: Dead
Brass Figure 3: Dead
Brass Figure 4: Dead
Brass Figure 5: 8 (Status: ?) 
Brass Figure 6: 4 (Status: ?-3) 

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2002)

Game Map

Balbanes was changed to Bb so its easier to notice him (sorry CS for any confusion, I hope you can read my map.)


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 12, 2002)

"Obviously you got lucky.  Just try that again chump!"
After missing the previous two times, Kazuyo aims to take Darcis' head off!

Status: Enraged: +4 str(already counted below) + 4 con(+10 hp) +2 will saves, -2 ac : 8 rounds remaining

Attack: (+17 attack(19-20 crit), 2d6+16 damage(x4 on crit)).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanx Sollir.

+12 Attack Bonus
1d8+6
Holy
Keen (16-20)
Flaming Burst

Balbanes moves and attacks Brass Figure 5 in hopes to deal some more damage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

Darcis flinches from the damage inflicted upon him, but otherwise remains stationary.

"Perhaps you are more worthy to fight me than I first believed, centaur."

He then strikes Kazuyo with the Darksoul again...

Atk +11, dmg 2d6+5


----------



## Jarval (Dec 12, 2002)

Angelo takes a step forwards and activates his Amulet of the Guardian Angel, muttering: "Well, if he's got demons to help him..."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2002)

*OoC:* I did list my stats in troll form when I shifted and counted the amulet to both damage and attacks (I think...). Just making sure if the statues had DR or Hardness. Carry on.

*IC:* Ganradh starts concentrating. As he does, he doubles in size. And then doubles again.

Combat stats in gargantuan (tall) troll form: Initiative +5, AC 24 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +5 armor, +10 natural), 2 claws +11 melee (d6+11) and bite +9 melee (d6+6), rend 2d6+17, regen 5, scent, reach 10ft, face 10ftx10ft

Stats adjusted for Huge size


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

"I won't let you kill my friends!" the little fairy shouts with shaking rage as he concentrates his desperation on the point of his arrow and let it fly straight at Darcis.

(MW arrow: atk +14; dmg 1d6+3 +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 13, 2002)

I will attempt to free myself from my bonds, attacking the substance entangling me. 
OOC:can I send 1 claw at the tanglefoot stuff and 1 claw and 1 bite at the knight? If I can, I do so. If I can't, I will attempt to free myself (strength check, then as many claw attacks as I can if I fail).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 16, 2002)

*Round 7:*




> *Originally posted by GnomeWorks:*
> Darcis flinches from the damage inflicted upon him, but otherwise remains stationary.
> 
> "Perhaps you are more worthy to fight me than I first believed, centaur."
> ...




Darcis goes in for a devestating attack, as Darksoul suddenly flares with a purple, malign aura.  A deathlike shroud coats itself and Kayuzo as it connects, as it does so the centaur feels his life force being attacked, but he is able to resist the effect, although still taking critical damage-almost enough to make him pass out.  Darksoul's aura fades, satisfied with its work. (Darcis rolled a natural 20 for his attack, followed by a 15.  For the critical effect, he rolled a 10% for Energy Drain -DC 20-, Kayuzo rolled an 8 for a total of 22 to save, 27 physical damage dealt)

Quivalin continues his singing with a worried look upon his face.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart:*
> "I won't let you kill my friends!" the little fairy shouts with shaking rage as he concentrates his desperation on the point of his arrow and let it fly straight at Darcis.




Quivalin's arrow strikes true and an arrow is imbedded in the side of Darcis' arm, shocking him from the enchantment upon the faerie's bow.  (12 rolled on the attack for a total of 25, 5 damage, 2 sneak attack damage, 2 electric damage).

Balbanes moves forward to Ganradh's side, both of the Golems trying to smash into the holy swordsman but only one of them hitting (11 and 19 rolled, 6 damage), this doesn't stop Balbanes though as he impales the construct with his sword, the brass around where he hit starting to melt.  As Balbanes pulls out his sword the construct remains on its feet, however.  (7 rolled for a total of 19, 3 physical damage -original 9-, 5 fire damage)

The second warrior moves back a step, unstrapping another one of the bags from his belt as he tosses it at Kayuzo, the attack failing miserably. (natural 1)

Ganradh's form grows taller and taller until his physical form reaches to a powerful and fearsome huge size.  (Gargantuan would probably cause Ganradh to fall right off the edge)

Relanoth continues to examine the door, his hand wandering around its markings as he seems to be reading its inscription.

The first of the demonic warriors moves forward towards Ghaleon, stabbing the druid just before he jumps back to a position further than from which he started.  (14 rolled, 9 damage)

The lemures next to the door continue following their orders, readying to attack anyone who comes near.

(Yes, you can do so as your intended original action.)
With one claw swoop, Ghaleon scrapes off must of the hardened green goop that surrounds him (9 damage, 6 remaining), as well as continues his assault on Darcis, both of his attacks missing the warrior.  (Rolled 89 and 82 vs. concealment, then a 6 and 4 for your bite and claw for a total of 12 and 5, -2 penalty included in for the tanglefoot bag)



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf*
> "Obviously you got lucky. Just try that again chump!"
> After missing the previous two times, Kazuyo aims to take Darcis' head off!




Kayuzo strikes what would possibly be a fatal blow to the unholy warrior, but the centaur attacks what is not there due to the confusion of the defensive spell that Darcis has upon himself.  (attack roll of 13 for a total of 30, but 18 rolled vs. concealment)

The brass figure closest to Balbanes attacks, making it past his defenses and hitting the holy swordsman for a stunning blow.  (rolled 19 for his attack, 7 damage)



> *Originally posted by Jarval*
> Angelo takes a step forwards and activates his Amulet of the Guardian Angel, muttering: "Well, if he's got demons to help him..."




Angelo attempts to activate his Amulet, summoning the spirit of his Guardian Angel.  As he does so, however, a grid of white sparks and energy emanating from all around the temple shines around his figure and disrupts his plan, a net of incandescence trapping the spirit within.

The last brass golem attempts to hit Balbanes, failing to do so. (10 rolled)


Darcis then feels a throbbing pain in his forehead as he is telepathically recalled by the compelling nature of his (apparently concerned) master's orders...



*Round 8:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 45/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 35/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 47/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form, entangled (-2 to attacks, -4 dex), glued to the floor
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 19/97), Raging
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: 18/45), for GnomeWorks and Non-PCs highlight the following for spells active upon Darcis (see above, UBB code doesn't seem to be working well...)

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?)
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?)

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?), readying an attack

Brass Figure 5: 8 (Status: ?-8) 
Brass Figure 6: 4 (Status: ?-3) 

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 16, 2002)

Map:


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

ooc: I have only once seen dice roll so badly for me...and it ended up with a dead character...this is rediculous...

Kazuyo, knowing he's about to die lets loose a final roar and attacks.

(see above for stats..I'm tired of posting for dice rolls that always seem to miss)

edit: sorry if it sounds bad..but I'm tired and this is just silly..the rogue has hit more than the barbarian and it has a worse attack rating..


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2002)

Darcis smiles cruelly as his blade connects with the centaur and the purple aura flares around it.

"If you had first obeyed," Darcis says, preparing to end this particular fight, "then I would not be forced to do this.  However, your foolishness has sealed your fate and secured your doom."

Before he attacks the centaur, Darcis looks over at where Balbanes is busy engaged with the brass figures. "Holy fool!" Darcis calls out. "Know that you are next... but before your death, I want you to witness my power as I destroy your companion."

Darcis then strikes Kazuyo.

Atk +11, dmg 2d6+5


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

"YOU WON'T DO IT!!!"

It's a good thing noone can see Xanadil in this moment. You'd immediately understand why the Unseelie court is so feared.

(+2 arrow: atk +15; dmg 1d6+5 +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Can I throw those buggers to the holes at the sides? If I can, I'll do that, otherwise just claw-claw-bite at them.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 18, 2002)

I will send 1 claw at the glue, and 1 claw and 1 bite at darcis


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 18, 2002)

(Dalamar, that would require a Bull-rush action and unfortunately Balbanes is in the way...)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Did I post that I would attack stuff? Hrm...


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 24, 2002)

...ok. I just got back, just to notice that nothing has happened since I last posted. Well, I'm back .


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

Bump...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 29, 2002)

Warning: I'm not going to be able to put up a map (nor can I actually see the thing, as Notepad screws it up), the thing that's been delaying me (and still is) is the fact that on my new comp I don't have access to using MS Word or MS Excel, but I'm gonna try without both (I do have the PC stats printed out though).  

I have it mostly memorized though so just assume you're in attacking position for whatever you're attacking for now  (I'll have the problem fixed soon)


*Round 8*




> *Originally posted by Gnomeworks:*
> Darcis smiles cruelly as his blade connects with the centaur and the purple aura flares around it.
> 
> "If you had first obeyed," Darcis says, preparing to end this particular fight, "then I would not be forced to do this. However, your foolishness has sealed your fate and secured your doom."
> ...




Darcis brings his sword back before he makes a plunging motion, trying to impale the centaur.  This fails though, partly due to his arrogance, as he swings a bit blindly towards the left of Kayuzo.  (Rolled a 5+11=16, miss)

Quivalin continues singing, gladdened by Darcis' miss against Kayuzo.



> *Originally posted by Lichtenhart:*
> [color=sky blue]"YOU WON'T DO IT!!!"[/color]
> 
> It's a good thing noone can see Xanadil in this moment. You'd immediately understand why the Unseelie court is so feared.




Xanadil, with a burning compassion in his eyes, fires an arrow into a weakened Darcis, striking him for an impressive amount of damage.  (Attack roll 14+15=29, base 8 damage, 6 electricity damage, 2 sneak attack damage)

As the arrow strikes a lightning surge goes through the body of Darcis, the unholy warrior is grasping onto consciousness by a thread...the call summoning him back to his master is growing louder.



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak*
> Did I post that I would attack stuff? Hrm...




(Can't see it, but I'm assuming you do )

Balbanes strikes at the Brass Golem within his path, his holy sword singing through the air before striking home, the burning flames surrounding his sword melting what's left of the Golem after Balbane's attack, causing it to collapse (attack roll of 15 for a total of 27, 5 damage -original 11, 6 fire damage)

The second demonic warrior moves forward with agility, stabbing at Kayuzo -and missing- before circling back again.  (5 rolled)

Ganradh (autopilot) sends both of his claws at the Brass Figure, dismantling it-permanently.  (Rolled 17 and 16 for claws, for a total of 27/26, 11 damage originally for both, 5 each after hardness)

Relanoth continues to examine the door with great interest, oblivious to the rest of the conflict around him.

The first demonic warrior follows in suite with the other one, springing forth to attack Ghaleon, his attack plunging in the druid's furry hide, before springing back.  (13 rolled, 6 damage)

The lemures continue to hold their position.

Ghaleon swipes off the larger portion of the goo, and while freeing himself from the floor, he's still slowed down a bit (1/2 move speed), and while his aim has improved because of this, he still misses Darcis.  (Rolled 10 and 2 for a total of 18 and 5)



> *Originally posted by Darkwolf:*
> Kazuyo, knowing he's about to die lets loose a final roar and attacks.




(You'll be comforted to know Darkwolf that I got Kalanyr to roll for you )

Kayuzo does a desperation attack, swinging his scythe angrily with bitter hatred for Darcis...and amazingly he hits...not only hits, he hits hard, slicing across the stomach of Darcis as the unholy warriors give a final grown before collapsing to the ground...dead.  (82 vs. concealment, rolled 11+17 for 28, 27 damage)

Kayuzo feels the bonds of fate twist for the better for him (+1 Fate point gained)

(Jarval, you bump but forget to post )

Angelo sends a magic missile into the second Demonic Warrior, the missiles pelting into him.  (21 vs. SR, 7 damage)


*Round 9:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 45/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 35/55) 
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 41/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form, 1/2 move speed
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 19/97), Raging
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: 23 (Hitpoints: -25/45), Dead

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?)
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?-7)

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?), readying an attack

Brass Figure 5: Dead
Brass Figure 6: Dead

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 29, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(Jarval, you bump but forget to post )*




OK, not sure how I managed to do that...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Balbanes looks around, "Is the Dark Knight dead?"

"I'll go for the Demons then!"

And Balbanes moves towards the demons (double move?) to strike them down.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

Xanadil stops for an instant, shocked by what he just did.
Then he notices the centaur bleeding"Kazuyo needs help!" he cries and shoots an arrow at the foe nearest to the barbarian.

(normal arrow: atk +13; dmg 1d6+3 +1d6 electric +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

*OoC:* Just noticed, I'm missing HP while I should have regeneration. What's the cause?
Oh and how did I deal less than my minimum damage (+11 mod from Str and Amulet)? And I just noticed you also missed the attack totals by 1

*IC:* Ganradh moves next to anything that happens to be close to Kazyo and claws it with his nice 10ft reach.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 30, 2002)

Angelo loses a crossbow bolt at the second Demonic Warrior, hoping to fell it.

"Kayuzo, get back from the fight and patch yourself up a little.  We don't want the work of hauling your corpse out of here!"

If needed, Angelo will give the centaur one of his _Infusions of Cure Light Wounds_.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 1, 2003)

*Bump*  Hopefully DW will have a chance to post, don't want him to use any items without his consent.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 1, 2003)

I will attack the demon that just hit me.

ROAR!


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 2, 2003)

Kazuyo will munch the herb that was handed to him.

ooc: sorry for the absence..holiday lack of access or lack of time to get access.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

*Round 9:*

The demonic warrior's jaws drop at the death of Darcis to Kayuzo...

Quivalin continues to inspire the group with his singing.  (Note-I heard from Deedlit that he will be quitting the game due to being too busy with other games, sorry to see him go)



> Xanadil stops for an instant, shocked by what he just did.
> Then he notices the centaur bleeding"Kazuyo needs help!" he cries and shoots an arrow at the foe nearest to the barbarian.




Xanadil fires an arrow into the first of the demonic warriors, finding a chink in its chain shirt but not quite going in as far as he would like (attack roll of 18+13=31, original damage reduced to 3, 3 electric damage, and 2 more sneak attack damage)



> *Originally posted by Creamsteak:*
> Balbanes looks around, "Is the Dark Knight dead?"
> 
> "I'll go for the Demons then!"
> ...




Balbanes moves forward to strike the second of the demonic warriors, who gets slashed at by the fiend (attack roll 17, 10 damage) before making his own attack, easily hitting it.  The holy aura surrounding Balbane's weapon causes the demon's skin to burn, but strangely the fire property of it doesn't.  (attack roll of 15+12=27, 9 physical damage, 10 holy damage, 0 fire damage -originally 1-) 

The second of the demonic warriors finally manages to recover from the antipaladin's death, and scrambles back towards the door it came from, pushing aside the Lemures which let him through (double move).

Ganradh in his huge troll form moves forth attacks the first of the demonic warriors, the fiend moving aside to dodge the troll's claw (attack roll of 6+11=17)  (I don't think there's room but I can't see the map yet)  -Sorry about the regeneration, you should be at full health, I corrected it at the bottom-

Relanoth mumbles to himself, "Almost got it..."

The first demonic warrior follows in suit of the other one, hightailing it out of the area, going through the lemures.  (double move)

Ghaleon, seeing that the demon who attacked him has fled, decides to... (post what you want to do, as the majority of combat is over, perhaps heal Kayuzo?)

Kayuzo accepts Angelo's herb, healing himself of some damage (healed 9 hitpoints).

Angelo fires his bow against one of the Lemures, striking it to no effect.  (Rolled 16+5=21, damage reduced to 0, originally 1)


*Round 10:*

Initiatives:
Quivalin: 21 (Hitpoints:30/30)
Xanadil: 19 (Hitpoints: 16/16)
Balbanes: 15 (Hitpoints: 35/62), Charged Sword (Keen, Flaming Burst) 
Ganradh: 15 (Hitpoints: 55/55), huge troll form
Relanoth: 14 (Hitpoints: ? –don’t have 5th level stats yet) 
Ghaleon: 9 (Hitpoints: 41/60), Greater Magic Fang, Flame Blade, Bear Form, 1/2 move speed
Kayuzo: 8 (Hitpoints: 28/97), Raging
Angelo: 4 (Hitpoints: 25/25), Shield

Status Effects-Whole party is under the effect of Quivalin’s Inspire Courage song, gaining a +2 morale bonus versus fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.

Darcis: Dead

Demonic Warrior 1: 13 (Status: ?-8), out of combat
Demonic Warrior 2: 15 (Status: ?-26), out of combat

Lemure 1: 5 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 2: 12 (Status: ?), readying an attack
Lemure 3: 11 (Status: ?), readying an attack

Off-Map
Hooded Figure: 18 (Status: ?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

The tension from the battle is mostly over as all but the remaining Lemures have retreated into the room from which they came, a loud clanking noise signifying the door being shut from within.

Relanoth finally finishes inspecting the door, and shouts at the group, "Balbanes!  I think you can use your sword to unlock this door like Darcis did with the other one, the inscriptions here tells of an interesting legend that i'll retell later, it's more important that we get down there quickly!"

End of the first combat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2003)

Balbanes will open the door then, channeling his sword.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Kazuyo falls out of the rage looking rather wounded.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2003)

Xanadil becomes visible and carefully begins to examine the antipaladin's corpse without touching him.
Then suddenly collapses, he flies to a corner and starts crying desperately in a fetal position.
"Why!? Why always all this blood?! Why!?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

Ganradh soon reverts back to his normal troll size (not going to maintain the size change).
"That battle didn't go well, we were not organized at all. And that almost cost us the life of Kazuyo."

Current Stats: Large size, Initiative +6, AC 23 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +5 armor, +7 natural), 2 claws +9 melee (d6+7) and bite +4 melee (d6+4), rend 2d6+10, regen 5, scent, reach 10ft


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 4, 2003)

since my prey has escaped me, then I will return to human form and cast cure light wounds on kazuo until hes at half, or until I run out (I only have 3) .


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

"You're right there." Angelo agrees with Ganradh.  "I should have thrown more spells.  And I couldn't activate my Amulet.  I don't like this place..."

He walks over to Xanadil and does his best to comfort the pixie.  "I can clean some of it up if it'll help."  He casts a _Prestidigitation_ around Darcis' body, trying to  clear as much of the blood as possible.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2003)

"I thank you for your help friend.  After your done lets find out what's behind that door.  Something tells me that dark warrior wasn't acting alone."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

Over the next few rounds, Ghaleon returns to his human form and heals Kayuzo for 10 points of damage.

Ganradh also shifts his size to one form smaller.

Xanadil and Angelo move to Darcis' corpse, the sorcerer clearing away the blood from it.

Meanwhile, Balbanes moves over towards the golden door, his sword pulsing with light.  With Relanoth's instruction, he lifts up his weapon, pointing at the central point of the door as it begins to unlock and open itself, old, musky air bursting forth.

There appears to be, however, no sound coming from below...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

"How peculiar... Hrm..."

"Defiler's, I will not be fooled into believing that the dark knight alone summoned you. Come out come out!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 5, 2003)

Balbane's voice travels through the door and echoes downward, taking a closer look, the door goes to a smaller room which leads to a staircase which seems to travel deep underground...


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 6, 2003)

Kazuyo gets back up after being healed and follows Balbanes through the doorway.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2003)

"Have I said how much I don't like this place, chaps?"  Angelo says as he cautiously edges after the two warriors.  He holds his _Everburning Torch_ up high, studying the walls of the passage for any further carvings.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 7, 2003)

"Hopefully our fight didn't alert a stronger force of our presence. We should continue with caution. "


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2003)

"And not that it's too much concern, my blade's charge will only hold out for another half hour, after which I only retain one additional charge, the parry."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 10, 2003)

"Well then, lets see if we can finish what we came here to do, unless we want to discuss a better strategy than charging. Hey, Kazuyo, do you need more healing?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"I could use one more if you would, please."

ooc: 28/87


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

Xanadil hugs Angelo with all his strenght (that isn't much) and he can notice once more how small, frail and light the little fairy is, as he was made out of thin air. He sobs some minutes more, clinging to Angelo's chest, then he's silent for a little, looks up to Angelo and only says "Thank you!". He then sniffes and disappears.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

"You're welcome."  Angelo smiles at the patch of air where he guesses the pixie is.

The young sorcerer reaches into his _Bag of Holding_ and pulls out an _Infusion of Cure Light Wounds_, then tosses it over to Kazuyo.  "Not sure how much it'll help, but it should patch up a few holes."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 10, 2003)

Ghaleon heals Kayuzo, the centaur's wounds closing as he does so.  (12 hitpoints cured)  Kayuzo then eats another infusion from Angelo (8 hitpoints cured).

The group then begins to travel underground through the stairs, Balbanes close to the front, the light shining from his sword and Angelo's torch guiding them.  The walls around them in this area seems to be of the purest marble, unlike the stone above ground, however there are no carvings of interest to be found.  Upon reaching the buttom, Balbanes unlocks another door, his sword giving off a golden residue which causes the gate to open...

As the group spans out of the doorway, their surroundings become more clear.  Two rows of pillars line the room, leading towards one side where a circular stone structure adorns the wall.  The room is otherwise empty except for in the middle, where several large, broken pieces of stone lie on the floor, an old, withered man sitting atop the biggest among them. 

He tightly grips a cane in hand as he pulls himself down to the ground, patting his robe to get the mess out.  He then continues to greet the group with a friendly smile, "Welcome, you've come quite a far ways to come down here, are you looking for anything by chance?"

(Won't update again til wednesday of next week due to finals, by that time I should have MS Excel back on my comp and i'll be able to post a map)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

(this post isn't here.  move along)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"We're looking for a priceless treasure.  You haven't heard of anything similar to that which might be sitting around here?  Or happen to know why evil seems to have infested this once good temple?  Oh, and who are you?"

ooc: hp 48/87 :coo


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

"Greetings, Salutations... I am Balbanes Beoulve, retainer, who mite you be who sits in such a sacred temple?"

"Mitigation has only hinted at the possible intrusion here. Were you invited into this sealed an holy place, marked by the previous bearer of my blade? If memory serves me correctly, a relic resides here, to be kept away from lusting evil. You are here before me, in a sealed temple. Therefor, you know a method to enter, or have been here for an extended period. So, either you have come into here by unintended means to steal the artifact, or you have been here the entire time. Entertain me, is one of these true, or is it something else?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 10, 2003)

*In response to Kayuzo:*

The old man shrugs, "Priceless treasure?  Evil infesting this area?  Why surely...of course you must not mean me, other than that, the only character of evil reputation in here was a man named Darcis, although he left for above quite a while ago and didn't return."

"Me?  I'm no one of consequence, really."


*In response to Balbanes:*

"As I told your friend, I'm nothing to worry about...really."  He seems to be in thought, his brow furrowing for a moment before glancing at Balbane's sword as he mentions it, his stare showing obvious great interest.  "I haven't been here that long and stealing whatever treasure lies here, hah!  I myself am not capable of such a thing.  Though you seem like a friendly person though, would you mind helping an old man with a small problem?"

Creamsteak (and any non-PCs) gets to highlight this part: [color=000000]
Balbanes fails his will save versus a Charm Person Spell (DC 15), (4 rolled + 3 for total of 7).[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

"I suppose not, good sir. So, what are you doing here then? Perhaps I can be of assistance?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

_How did he come here if the door was locked and only Balbanes' sword could open it?_

The still upset and rather diffident pixie casts detect evil and detect thoughts on the old man.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 11, 2003)

I will look around the room. Just curious, is my flameblade still going?


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 15, 2003)

hopefully I don't set off a trap


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 15, 2003)

"Diplomacy is beyond my meager mind.  Let me move aside and one of you talk while I keep an eye out for attack."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

"Darcis?  Who's that?  Did he take anything with him?"

Standing towards the back of the group, Angelo casts _Detect Magic_.  He scans around the room, looking for any sign of magical traps.  He also scans the old man, not sure that he's not more than he seems.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 20, 2003)

(Combat will start pretty soon, the reason for delay is I'm waiting to be able to install MS Excel to post the map, otherwise it'l be too hard to continue on with the battle with this many people)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 28, 2003)

Bump!


----------

